# Best Wheel Sealant/Ceramic Coating



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I’ve got a brand new set of wheels for a car I’m restoring without tyres fitted... yet and I’m wanting to coat them in something that will last.

I’m seeing people mentioning Carbon Collective, Poorboy’s, Gyeon Rim, C5 etc. I presume they’re all much of the same thing?

Advice and input appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A lot use C5 on here and rate it. Don’t think you’d go wrong with it :thumb:

I use Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant and it works great for me.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I used carpor Dlux on a previous car and it worked great,
Read some great reports on KKD RevolveX,
I am strongly thinking of getting some for my upcoming car with diamond cut/black wheels.
Would appreciate some insight on this as well.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Had my wheels powdercoated. Just ordered a bottle of KKD R-Evolve X, first time with any wheel sealant. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

That's a great question.
Maybe that's why it's asked so regularly with the same answers.:lol:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Had my wheels powdercoated. Just ordered a bottle of KKD R-Evolve X, first time with any wheel sealant. Fingers crossed.


Could you keep us posted on application method etc with some pics?
Thanks


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I use tac systems magic plus on my wheels been going strong for a good year now, I've also been coating our lorry wheels with the same stuff.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonax wheel sealant topped with Auto finesse Mint rims or Carbon Collective Platinum wheels for me.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

C5 or DLUX both quality and last.SJ.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> C5 or DLUX both quality and last.SJ.


Yes,
Dlux is good, but apparently RevolveX outlives it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

vectra said:


> Yes,
> "apparently" RevolveX outlives it.


I have not used it myself but my friend has he rates it but says its on the same level as C5 and DLUX,everything depends on the prep and once applied the maintenance...If that part is spot on most ceramic coatings will last.SJ.


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate your input!


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

The main thing with these coatings is to have realistic expectations. They wont stop your wheels getting dirty and wont make them so slick that a simple hose down will get them clean again. 

They help protect the paint from pitting and make cleaning a bit easier, but thats it.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

ZTChris said:


> The main thing with these coatings is to have realistic expectations. *They wont stop your wheels getting dirty and wont make them so slick that a simple hose down will get them clean again*.
> 
> They help protect the paint from pitting and make cleaning a bit easier, but thats it.


Funny thing is,
When I had carpro Dlux on my wheels of a previous car,
It did in fact keep them a lot cleaner by reducing the amount of brake dust etc that stuck to them, which in turn made them easier to clean, even by using just water from the pressure water.
But this died off after probably 16 months, which is why I am considering RevolveX as it is supposed to be a lot more durable.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

I use FK1000p on my wheels. It's very nice.

To be easier to clean your wheels, consider using low dust brake pads. I bought ones from ATE and simply love it, with pressure washer it all almost goes away, don't spend too much time now on cleaning the wheels.


----------



## rattlehead85 (Mar 25, 2012)

C5 is a great product so ling as you use it correctly. A small bottle should do you 8-10 alloys.


----------

